
Glossary of Software Engineering Terms ‎(Software Engineering Tips)‎ - danielionescu
http://sites.google.com/site/yacoset/Home/glossary
======
beeker
Nice list. But come on, give it a spin. I mean we have
<http://www.c2.com/cgi/wiki/wiki?AgileManifesto> which is pretty extensive.
What does this one add? Less terms, and perhaps a bit easier to read. But in
these days we have WIKI's lets put them to use, or put them to even better
use... This list isn't going to do the trick I'm afraid.

------
Aschwin
First I had no idea that these where funny notes.....

------
edw519
They forgot one:

\- Surfing Hacker News - Basic research.

